# worst pain ever: cracked iliac wing (pelvis)



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

On a ride yesterday, crossed up the bars, endoed, and managed to land my body on a rock, right on the pelvis.

It took three kind random passersby a couple hours to walk me off the mountain.

Thankfully, no surgery, and no cast for a broken radius.

But, I lay here in bed. I get up to go to the bathroom, then back to bed.

I'm figuring any time my hip flexors or obliques tense, they are flexing the cracked portion of my pelvis.

However, I am still filled with thanks. For my family, my friends, medical insurance, no surgery, my home, my job, and so on. 

This, too, shall pass. That said, whenever I move, it hurts in a way I've never experienced.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

This sounds familiar...
13 days ago on my dirt bike I clipped a rock on the exit of a corner hard on 2nd gear. All of a sudden the bike was gone and I flew into a rock wall at 35 mph. Broken iliac wing of the pelvis, broken wrist on my right hand and a dislocated shoulder. We were in the middle of nowhere so I sat for a bit then had my buddy help me back on the moto for the 10 mile ride to the car. There was no way I was paying for the helicopter if I was conscious! Plus, it's a lot easier on a moto than a bike with that injury. Then drove myself 45min to the hospital. Pelvis is cracked all the way across about 2 inches from top and crushed down about 1/2 inch. Kind of awesome to feel now that it's not so tender. The bruise will scare women and children for weeks though.
The good news is after 6 days they let me walk and here at 12 days I walked 2 miles. Hurts pretty good but doable. Day 8 was the first morning I woke up feeling half way decent. That first 5 days is the worst but it does get better pretty quick after you start walking. I'll be on the trainer in another few days though I don't know how I'll get my leg over the bike. I think I'll be running in another two weeks. My RDO gets here next week so I have lots of motivation to get better. 
Hang in there, it gets way better in a few more days. Be sure to continue icing for at least 2 more weeks at least 3x a day.


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay, you are a tougher nut than I. I walked down the stairs to dinner. That was awesome. I'm on day five. Don't you feel like someone is trying drive a blunt instrument through your hip whenevr you take a misstep?

And, I also didn't want to pay for rescue. I was in an ambulance, once, in 1993, and decided that if at all possible, I would avoid that.

I'm glad you weren't by yourself. 

All my recovery has been at home with Awesome Wife.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, wives are great!
Yeah, any sort of twisting of the leg is really bad the first 10 days, horrible actually. Kind of shocking, you just don't expect it to hurt that bad from a little motion. It's still bad but I can tell in a few days I'll be able to walk with only a minimal limp. Another week or two and I'll be 80%, pretty amazing considering! The worst part for me has been that my right hand was crushed between my helmet and the ground and the dislocating left shoulder. Made it real hard to get up when I couldn't use my core and both arms were no good! The good part (mentally; you have to see the positive) for me was that I was working 70-80 hours a week doing 2 full time jobs so having 2 weeks to sit around was fantastic! 
Hang in there, you are almost through the worst part. It still sucks but the pain is better and you'll be moving in no time.

I was wearing a GoPro when it happened. We weren't even riding hard, just a nice after work cruise. Not as good from my perspective, would have been awesome from a 3rd person perspective. Before I got back on the bike we looked at the tracks and it was that big loose rock that kicked my bike way left. I held on for about 20 feet but the back end went over a rut and I lost it. You can just see my front fender at the bottom of the frame and while it seem like everything is ok you can see the bike is actually way out to the left and the front end is pointing 45 degrees to the right. I tried to stay even on the gas but I guess I should have just let it out.


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, it's certainly getting better. I am getting around pretty well, being careful not to lift my left knee very much. I also taped my ankle, because some compensation I was doing seems to make my ankle sore. Still taking pain meds when I sleep. I was able to make it to church today and I'm going to a party this afternoon. Hope to be driving by Wed. How're you coming along?


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm doing well. I can walk almost without limp unassisted but it is better with a cane. Are you on crutches or a cane? Limping is brutal on your joints, try one if you aren't already. Glad to hear recovery is picking up for you now.
I got on the trainer for 20 minutes and was happily bored (in other words, nothing hurt too bad). Good times. I've got an appointment Wednesday and hope to switch to a soft cast then, that will make life much better. New RDO here on Friday so hopefully cleared to ride easy trails. I've never been so anxious to ride boring fireroads in my life!


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

I feel your pain - fortunately no fracture - but has settled after 3 weeks - the broken ribs seem to be detracting from the other pains I have. Just have something clicking occasional, probably a ligament?

Think it's called a hip pointer injury

Hope you make a quick and full recovery

Here's my bruising - I think it was pretty amazing


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

mackt said:


> I feel your pain - fortunately no fracture - but has settled after 3 weeks - the broken ribs seem to be detracting from the other pains I have. Just have something clicking occasional, probably a ligament?
> 
> Think it's called a hip pointer injury
> 
> ...


Damn good bruise right there!


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

I did a bruise like that going slowly around a corner. Bike slid out in some algae. Landed on hip.

I think I'm going to wear hip pads for now on.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

*Kenesio taping*

Have to show you the post Kenesio tape pics of the bruising - my PT said that it would break the bruise up fast - this was after 5 days - well impressed


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

Those pics make me glad I was wearing my Nike combat padded shorts! Didn't help the pelvis but I saved my thigh and hip. I have the version with the hard pad over the foam pad, the hard pad is dented but I didn't even bruise there. Of course the broken ilium, hand and shoulder were a bit distracting!


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, mackt, I just realized you are the person who asked about the PLB. Plenty of time on the forums when the ride time is eliminated, hmm? 

I went to the doctor yesterday. Sigh. I was thinking I'd be on the bike by Christmas. More like an indoor trainer by the new year. Maybe over the holidays. I told the doctor and the physical therapist that my goal was complete healing as quickly as possible. Also, my doctor races bikes, so he understands the desire to get back on the bike as quickly as possible. They said, it's still important to rest a lot.

I looked at the x-ray again: the wing is actually broken off and displaced. It isn't going anywhere, so I'll have a slightly misshapen pelvis for life. I also found out that I sprained my ankle. Sheesh. No wonder it's been sore.

My doctor did say that (a) it could have been a whole lot worse and (b) I am progressing very well. I can lift my left knee about 6 inches now. Every day it's getting way better. Apparently, most people try to catch themselves with their hand, so I could have broken my wrist, elbow, collarbone, and somewhere else on my pelvis, and been laid up for six to twelve months.

I can sleep in my bed again. I had been sleeping the recliner. I still don't sleep well. I think it's the lack of exercise.

I'm thrilled I can let my kids sit on my lap while we read, and I can pick them up and hug them again. My son really wants to wrestle with me, so I'm looking forward to that. I'm also thrilled that I am healthy enough to go to my kids' Christmas musical tonight, and be comfortable. I had decided that I'd suffer through whatever to watch, but I don't need to. 

This, too, shall pass.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

You hit it on the head geoffmayne, my recliner and I have been having an unnaturally close relationship, and it's been great having these forums to get some perspective on recovery etc.

My next review is in about 12 days ( just before Christmas) hopefully there is some evidence of bone formation, and hopefully a tick in the box so I can at least drive again. My wife has been absolutely amazing looking after 2 kids and me for the last month...

I am jealous that you can sleep in a bed - I am on one of our couches which seems to be able to get me at least 6 hours if the ribs are behaving (mind you my wife is sleeping real well with the snorer gone!!)

My kids are missing the rough and tumble with dad, but have been awesome in not bashing into my right hand side, so looking forward to playtime again.

I seem to be able to function ok for the morning now - but then it's back to my seat in the afternoon and a snooze (good practice for when I've retired!!).

I am aiming to be functioning normalish again by mid January - we are having Christmas in Central Otago (here in New Zealand) which is bit of a mountainbiking mecca - so might find that a little psychologically challenging - maybe try and do some walking?


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

geoffmayne said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday. Sigh. I was thinking I'd be on the bike by Christmas. More like an indoor trainer by the new year. Maybe over the holidays. I told the doctor and the physical therapist that my goal was complete healing as quickly as possible. Also, my doctor races bikes, so he understands the desire to get back on the bike as quickly as possible. They said, it's still important to rest a lot.


Bummer. I'm with you though, and worse, my new RDO will be here Tuesday and all I can do is sit on a trainer! I was lucky that mine didn't displace, bummer yours did, that's a much tougher recovery. Are you using crutches or a cane? I found the cane more helpful than crutches and my recovery sped way up when I put a little weight on it and got the blood flowing.
My pelvis is doing great but my hand is worse than useless. It hurts too bad to even open a doorknob, little alone pull a brake or hang onto a bar. I'm almost 4 weeks out and it hurts as bad now as the first week. I expect at least another week until I could put weight on it, 2-3 before I'll be riding road, a few more than that for dirt. Ugh... thought I was doing well but guess I was being too optimistic. Oh well, at least the pelvis is feeling only minor pain with it's stiffness.

Mackt- oh man, I broke ribs boxing back in the day, that is a horrible injury! Hate to say it but mine were only fractured and it was 2 months before I could move without sharp pain and here 12 years later if I push on the spot they broke it still feels like I'm being stabbed. Good luck with those, take very good care of them and don't overdo it or it will become an even longer recovery. I tried to work through per my boxing coach at the time, it was a TERRIBLE decision. I should have done nothing for a month then just ridden my bike easy for another 2.


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Photodog,

I'm sad, but not surprised, your recovery time has elongated. Same here.

When I was at the doctor last week, I asked if it would be okay to do a ropes course (balance on a rope, team building stuff) on January 3, and he looked at me like I had brain damage and said, very flatly, "With a broken pelvis." I felt quite sheepish.

I went and stretched and did foam roller on the muscles today. I figure if I'm going to atrophy, I might as well gain some flexibility at the same time. 

I also found an old ankle brace from lunchtime basketball, and that made sleeping a lot easier. The latest pain for me is the side of my thigh. I either bruised it badly, or whatever is there is not pleased about the break, and wants me to know that.

That said, I can now lift my knee to the point of making my thigh parallel to the floor when standing. That was quantum. Late last week, it hurt to raise my foot more than three inches off the floor.

And, I'm down to ibuprofen as a nighttime pain reliever.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

geoffmayne said:


> Hey Photodog,
> 
> I'm sad, but not surprised, your recovery time has elongated. Same here.
> 
> ...


Weird, I've got mystery aches in my thigh on the broken side too. I was thinking it might be bruising/blood that's run down my leg? Feels almost like a cramp or charlie horse.

How far from the top of the ilium was your break? Mine was only about 1 inch from the top, I'm guessing yours was lower? I'm betting the lower down the worse the recovery time. Are you able to touch the break yet? Mine is finally not super sensitive so I can feel the crack and remodeling, pretty weird. I've put on a few pounds since the injury but I suspect when I'm back in shape the new shape of the bone is going to be pretty visible.

I was able to do a light jog today, that was brutal. I've been hiking so felt pretty good for the first mile but after 2 I had to stop and walk. I'm not much of a runner but that was pretty shocking. Don't know when I'll be back on the bike but I'm realizing that getting back on the bike is only 1/2 of the way there. Who knew that much fitness could be lost in just a month? RDO delivery is tomorrow so I suspect my frustration level with recovery is about to increase dramatically.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi photodog and geofmayne.

While I don't have any bone floating around my iliac crest like you two, I had been thinking at 4 weeks I was coming along well...
But my thigh is ubber sensitive too - maybe I got whacked there too, or just fluid tracking from hip area?

But today went to my PT!! It was intense! thought she would loosen up my muscles around the iliac crest - looks like lateral oblique abdominals have been torn off in a couple of areas - really sore and she wasn't pressing hard - this may explain the spasms I was getting last week on my RHS... so back to hot wheat pack tonight and need to do some hip rotations and non steriodals.

so if I feel like this - hoping you both have a speedy recovery


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

*The break is seen here*

Here's the actual break to my pelvis. The pointy part to bottom right is the problem.

Again, it's stable, just unpleasant.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

geoffmayne said:


> Here's the actual break to my pelvis. The pointy part to bottom right is the problem.
> 
> Again, it's stable, just unpleasant.


Wow ouch ouch - I'm impressed that you are only taking ibuprofen!!


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

ouch man, that's much worse than mine 
Mine is way up on the peak, broke across but left a little bit attached the furthest back so it is healing quickly. Yours is down where everything attaches, that sucks. Down to advil just at night is pretty burly for that bad of a break!

Mackt- soft tissue damage is worse in a lot of ways. Keep working it, keep the heat and ice going. 

Damn, here I thought I was one of the lucky ones who stays fit their whole life avoids major injuries.

Oh, in other news, the boneheads in the shipping dept where I got my RDO turned the fork around backward, let all the air out so it would fit in a smaller box to save money. Yeah, just what you would guess, the fork arch damaged the frame. Sucks, I had a first ride back in action trip up to Santa Cruz plan to celebrate being able-bodied again.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

First ride today, hell yeah! My hip/pelvis was great, only hard part is getting on and off the bike. My hand was really bad even with a glove and a thick pad. Every bump was like getting it closed in a heavy door. Still totally worth it! 
This is all going to hurt for a long time but there's light at the end of the tunnel. Get well guys!


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

photodog said:


> First ride today, hell yeah! My hip/pelvis was great, only hard part is getting on and off the bike. My hand was really bad even with a glove and a thick pad. Every bump was like getting it closed in a heavy door. Still totally worth it!
> This is all going to hurt for a long time but there's light at the end of the tunnel. Get well guys!


JEALOUS!! Hey well done...

I went for a walk along the "track of doom" and found the point of impact - vaguely remember catching some air, crossing up the front wheel and been ejected off bike. The pic gives you an idea of how technical the "feature" was!!

Pleased I didn't hit the tree...


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

mackt said:


> JEALOUS!! Hey well done...
> 
> I went for a walk along the "track of doom" and found the point of impact - vaguely remember catching some air, crossing up the front wheel and been ejected off bike. The pic gives you an idea of how technical the "feature" was!!
> 
> Pleased I didn't hit the tree...


I can definitely see how things could unexpectedly go really bad there. Air off the top, probably going pretty quick, probably done it 100x so weren't really thinking about it, catch your front end in that soft stuff and get flung off and back onto the hard trail. Land in the soft stuff and you get up and laugh, land on a hidden rock or even the hard trail and, well, you know the rest! 
Wish my crash would have looked more dramatic but as you can see in the video, it's the same sort of crash I've had 100x on the moto but just unfortunate it was into a steep uphill and a rock. Here's a great quote that sums things up for me right now:

"Never does the human soul appear so strong and noble as when it foregoes revenge and dares to forgive an injury" EH Chapin

I don't think he was talking about this sort of injury but it sort of works right? It's been tough to let go of all the "if I would have just landed 1 foot higher," or "if I would have just let go of the throttle." Just need to let that stuff go and accept it happened and move on. 
I have the day off and am going to put in an hour of riding on some smooth trails. It will be a good day.


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

Photodog,

Are you at least wearing immense hip pads? I was told 3-6 months before I can do such things. I don't want to re-break, so I'm listening. I'll be on a trainer soon enough, and I have a bunch of streching and mobility exercises I got, so I may as well improve in those areas.

As for the whole "Been there many a time" that's the same for me. I hope to get a picture of it in the near future.

Take care, both of you, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

geoffmayne said:


> Are you at least wearing immense hip pads?


Naw, I'm just trying to only fall left, not right! 
In seriousness, I'm only riding very easy trails. Hit Montana de Oro today, any fall would be terrible on my wrist and shoulder but I just took it easy and let it flow. I've only ever once landed on my pelvis out of probably 50 crashes over the years so I figure it's pretty safe. Anyways, I've been riding almost daily for almost 18 years now, any more sitting would only be detrimental to my marriage!

First thing my riding buddy asks me is if I'm pregnant lol! I've actually lost 5lbs since the accident but I think I've dropped at least 10 lbs of muscle so I'm not exactly in fighting shape. Time to cut the carbs, bad time of year to have to do this...


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

How's the recovery going guys? Improving? 
I'm now at the point where I can get on and off the bike lifting my leg with minimal discomfort. Hand/wrist and shoulder are still a mess but riding and PT are helping somewhat. I'll give them another month and reevaluate. Shoulder might need some surgery as I'm getting close to 6 weeks out and it still starts to pop out in some positions. Hand/wrist are finally starting to improve but it is still extremely painful to grip anything and I can't open doorknobs still. I can pull a rear brake though and that makes me pretty happy!


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm actually doing quite well. Some work on the trainer, lots of PT at home. I'm a little sore with the ankle, but I'm virtually limp-free. I promised wife and my doctor I'd stay off the bike until.they okayed it. I'm thinking all done in February . 

I'm able to toss my kids around a bit. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi fellow post big impacters!!

Hip - fine - bit of physio and strengthening exercise now.

Ribs - still bite me when least expecting and avoiding sneezing still - physio had a go at trying to pop some joints on my back - very sore but has improved pain when in bed - have stopped anti inflams so now drug free (hopefully)

Collarbone - feels fine, bit of a lump, but not aligned as well as it was, have OK to mobilise.

Went to the pool today and spent some time in the therpautic pool - nice (can get 90 degree ROM so will work on that over the Christmas/New year break).

Been told can get on my bike end of Jan (Dr and wife!!- then 6 weeks to the event was training for - so onto spin bike ASAP - may have to do recreational).

So I guess on improve - can't rough and tumble with kids yet - but it will happen (not 20, or 30 for that matter anymore).

Have a great Christmas and hope you get some cool prezzies.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you are both getting better!
Ugh, that xray is bad!


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

photodog said:


> Glad to hear you are both getting better!
> Ugh, that xray is bad!


Yeah, But...

Know a number of orthopods at work and while they said they would plate if I wanted, they wouldn't do it if they had that type of clavicle fracture - so going for a lump rather than a scar.

And I had a patient who had shoulder surgery recently and wound won't heal - so guess a bit paranoid about been sliced and diced...

Will be interesting to see how it remodels over the next 6 months...


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

New Years day was 7 weeks post crash

Things are getting way better - ribs still sore but not crippling anymore, odd tweak from hip and looks like collarbone is glueing back together.

Been on holiday for the last 10 days and spent 30 mins in spa pool each day mobilizing shoulder and arm and now finding I am being useful again...

I have just got my bike down and been for a ride down the drive (wife just gone to town!) - I'm a wee bit excited - everything felt good - will get checked out by PT tomorrow and hopefully T up a short ride on a local flat gravel track and see what happens.

The ride I was training for is in 9 weeks - so feeling like it may be do-able

Hope you have all had a great new years and that you have had a bit of progress with the recovery...


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

It'll be seven weeks on Wednesday. Just started training again, but not on the bike yet. Need the doctor's okay. Only suffering now is cabin fever. Ankle is all better.

Hiked up to the crash site today with my wife and our dog. Looks like I clipped a shrub, and landeed on a very sharp edge of a rock. I'm guessing I overcompensated a fear of going off a step.

I'm also putting together emergency plans and a backup crew to make sure that I'm gettable, and findable.

Happy New Year!


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

geoffmayne said:


> I'm also putting together emergency plans and a backup crew to make sure that I'm gettable, and findable.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Yes - I need to work on that as well to ensure all parties are happy...


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

Yay!

I went to the doctor today, got a new x-ray. I have wonderful calcification around the formerly broken bone. My doctor was extremely impressed. I told him that with the number of folks praying for me, how could he expect otherwise? I got the okay to ride on the road in clipless pedals. I just need to avoid falling on my left hip for the next five weeks. Otherwise, I'd be crestfallen (HAR!).

Hope you both heal well and completely. Keep taking your Calcium and Vitamin D.

Every night my son has been praying that God would make me better. I look forward to letting him know that He has.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad both of you guys are on the mend. I cracked (luckily) my clavicle when I was 16 screwing around on a 10 stair on my BMX bike. Came down just right and the peg caught the edge of a higher than normal curb. Flung off the bike and collarbone first into the edge of a brick garden wall. Sliced the skin open pretty bad and put about a dozen cracks into it. I still have a scar and the bone still hurts a little whenever it gets cold out. Im 26 now.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi geoffmayne thats awesome news, great to hear you are healing fast and can get on your bike.

I got sign off yesterday to get back on the MTB for flat rides - so have jacked up a ride tonight with my neighbor (help keep my wife happy at this early stage) and see how it goes.

Also start back at work tomorrow half time for two weeks then hopefully back to normal after that.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

*First ride - post fracture*

Just been for my first ride - glorious evening, took it easy on nice non-tech tracks.

Pretty happy boy  did 17k's in and hour and a bit.

Shoulder held up well, got a few twitches in my arm, lower back and hip feel used but in a good way.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/140496581


----------



## adnoh1924 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bummer... I hope that never happens to me or anyone I know.


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

To the other posters on this thread: How are are y'all? I trust you are out behaving like crazy people again. I am all healed up, and actually stronger and faster than I was before the crash. This was an opportunity for me to be taught that some time off the bike is okay. I did ride Noble Canyon (a great trail in San Diego County) a few weeks ago, and wore elbow/forearm pads, shin/knee pads, hip pads, and a full face helmet (and I rode from the bottom with all that). I was still a little tentative about some of the sections. Again, I hope you are all doing better.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

geoffmayne said:


> To the other posters on this thread: How are are y'all? I trust you are out behaving like crazy people again. I am all healed up, and actually stronger and faster than I was before the crash. This was an opportunity for me to be taught that some time off the bike is okay. I did ride Noble Canyon (a great trail in San Diego County) a few weeks ago, and wore elbow/forearm pads, shin/knee pads, hip pads, and a full face helmet (and I rode from the bottom with all that). I was still a little tentative about some of the sections. Again, I hope you are all doing better.


Glad to hear you are healing up well!

I'm back to 90% of where I was. Hip pain is pretty regular and I don't have nearly the shoulder strength from my dislocation so I'm not able to ride quite like I was but that's fine. I did sell all the dirtbikes and got a Niner RDO to keep me on the XC trails and less on the DH or Moto!


----------



## ryanlawsons (Sep 11, 2012)

hang in there man. I hope to see you riding again soon


----------



## the_marsbar (Jun 26, 2009)

Went over the handlebars of my city bike three weeks ago. I had just bought new cycling shoes, had the bag on the bars, it went into the front wheel... Luckily I didn't land on my head, didn't wear a helmet (never do when cruising the city, but that's going to change from now on).

I had surgery done, and they said they have put the pieces back together nicely. I'm not sure when I can start riding my bike though...

I can walk without crutches now (2.5 weeks after surgery), so I would hope that I can start riding on the road soon. My mountain bike season is ruined, so I'm not hoping to ride the MTB anymore this year...


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

It's been quite a while since my injury, so to help you see the big picture:
* It took me more than a year, but I now descend faster than I did before the accident.
* I have no pain. I have no walking weirdness
* I am stronger than I was before the crash. I was outclimbing pre-accident times pretty quickly.
* I did the Belgian Waffle Ride last month.
* I really, really enjoy riding.

All said, it will come back. Don't rush things. I don't think about missing out on anything. I know it was hard while I was laid up, but that will be the past soon enough.


----------



## the_marsbar (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I really appreciate it  In the beginning I was quite depressed about this, because I was in the shape of my life. Now I'm starting to accept that I won't be riding for a while, instead I can focus on other things.


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been hit thrice when in the best shape of my life: two bouts of cancer and the broken pelvis. Made me (finally) realize that depending on my fitness for my joy wasn't very reliable.


----------



## the_marsbar (Jun 26, 2009)

That's a reasonable conclusion I guess. I broke my back 5 years ago, but back then I didn't think about anything else than getting on a bike. This time I'm more relaxed.


----------

